# Printing problems - assistance please!



## Dusty (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi list, unsure what I'm doing wrong with this as copied from another forum. Problem is I want to print the comments plus photos and can't figure out how to do that.

https://rick.sparber.org/Articles/MoveMill/MoveMill.htm

Problem solved after my brain fart, saved it to a PDF file and it works. Thanks for reading. Another senior day! LOL


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 28, 2021)

Copy and paste into a word document and print the word doc.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 28, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Copy and paste into a word document and print the word doc.



Tried that Craig however, my paste button won't show for reasons unknown to me. Much appreciated!


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 28, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Tried that Craig however, my paste button won't show for reasons unknown to me. Much appreciated!



You don't have a mouse right button paste option?  Sounds like you haven't copied anything to paste.


----------



## combustable herbage (Apr 28, 2021)

Great information Bill Thanks
Hope you holding out ok and that warm weather is easing that knee pain.
Bill


----------



## Dusty (Apr 28, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> You don't have a mouse right button paste option?  Sounds like you haven't copied anything to paste.



Oh but I do Craig, I believe it may have something to do with my search engine Google Chrome or the forum I downloaded it from. In any case the PDF format works and prints out that's all that matters.

No one ever said I was the brightest penny only our grandchildren who believe money grows on trees somewhere out in the back 40. Unsure how the younger generation will see it. Getting to the point where they can't afford a home, vehicle, camper, boat, vacations, and such, but have them all.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 28, 2021)

combustable herbage said:


> Great information Bill Thanks
> Hope you holding out ok and that warm weather is easing that knee pain.
> Bill



Leaning on my cane kicking dust on the street corner, it is what it is!


----------



## PeterT (Apr 28, 2021)

From within Chrome you can just go Ctrl-P (P for print), Save as PDF, (optional pages & layout), then blue Save button at bottom RHS.
I attached the resultant doc


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 28, 2021)

Interesting read, can't help with the computer part of things though.


----------



## Crankit (Apr 28, 2021)

I think Chrome is having issues with printing PDF files unless saved first....I've been battling it for two weeks including ordering a new cable for a direct connection as WIFI wasn't doing anything. I worked on getting my tax expenses printed out last night and still no luck until I saved them in Google Drive and reopened them from there.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 29, 2021)

PeterT said:


> From within Chrome you can just go Ctrl-P (P for print), Save as PDF, (optional pages & layout), then blue Save button at bottom RHS.
> I attached the resultant doc
> 
> View attachment 14444



Thanks Peter, that's the screen I managed to save my PDF file from.  As Wayne suggests Google Chrome is having issues which I was not aware off. Computer technology gets in the way of a straight forward process often making life interesting to say the least.


----------

